# AIS DSC MOB PROGRAMMING



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Recently a crew member wearing a AIS DSC MOB device was lost at sea, went missing on watch.

One question being asked is:
Was the device programmed correctly?

We just bought 2 of these devices and I know damn sure well we both missed the programming bit. Scary.

Here is a link to an excellent article on the topic.









Testing AIS MOB beacons, ACR's DSC feature especially


Given my accidental activation of an AIS MOB beacon a few weeks ago, it seemed like a good time to test beacons again. I hoped to at least see all the major brand multifunction displays properly react to an AIS MOB test transmission, putting up the distinct safety message that I should have seen...



panbo.com


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The article is BS. It's talking about obsolete equipment in a re-hash of a 2011 article. 

Take nothing from it. 

I will write the current correct information here tomorrow. 

😊 

Mark


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

So much misinformation and so little time.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry for my more belligerent sounding post above. The barman had served me a particularly bad beer and I was not quite fit emotionally when I got home and read the article.

Theres a paradiim shift in technology since that article was written in 2011 and rewriteen in 2017.

Personal AIS Transmitters now send a DSC message to your VHF and then an All Ships DSC alert. (Obviously they also send a MOB alert on everyones AIS screen too)

I bought 2 of these fairly new devices for my last passage. One for myself and as I had a spare I gave one to Marjorie 

They are designed to clip into the deflated life vest so they will auto-start when the lifejacket is inflated.
They can also be kept in your pocket, or for us now at an anchorage we keep them in our daypacks in case we have a problem with the dinghy.

We tested them using the proper Test phase, and boy oh boy do they work!!!!!!!! Not only did the Plotter alarm go off but the VHF alarm went off then the damn Coast Guard was on the radio and phone! See attached photo

This is the unit we bought MOB1 - Ocean Signal

They are a tad tricky to program!! So going back to the OP's post:



> Was the device programmed correctly?
> We just bought 2 of these devices and I know damn sure well we both missed the programming bit. Scary.


Each unit has its own MMSI number printed on it.

But you need to put your boat MMSI into the MOBI1 so it can send you the DSC alarm when someone falls overboard. This is tricky.

You download the correct** MSI Installer file onto your computer (not phone). You attached the black rubber bit onto the MOBI1. You hold the MOBI1 AGAINST the computer screen and then click the program installer button. The computer communicates with the MOBI1by flashing lights at it. I kid you not. Its so bizzare it takes quite a few goes to make it work.

Then you run the test. Call the Coast Guard first.

***Correct .MSI Installer File:
In some countries the unit will not do the DSC All Ships Alert. And other countries the All Ships alert is not sent for 30 minutes (hopefully you have saved the idiot before disturbing others). If you use a VPN you can find the Region 2 installer file  It works


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Mark,
thanks foe the additional input.

The main point is you need to program this gizmo, and he ACR gizmo, and the ACR installation in instructions do not, IMHO, address this sufficiently. I know my Wife and I both read the with the units and did not pick up the requirement to program them. 

I just wanted to make it abundantly clear that this needs to be done. 

Thanks.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Mark,
Been land bound for too long, trying to break free.
Just now trying to program my AIS MOB.

I was wondering if yiu had any more info on selecting thr correct “country zone”. I am in USA ut was to set my zone in the Carribean as that is wheee I will be. I looked up the program on AIS website, they said “zone 1” which I presume is USA. Then I set my VPN to Brazil but ACR still wants to give me “zone 1”. Turned off iPhone Location history, no change. 

Pisser, seems obvious that as sailors we need to change because we move.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

hpeer said:


> Mark,
> Been land bound for too long, trying to break free.
> Just now trying to program my AIS MOB.
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to change the region you are in once set up. 

So if it was set in the US and now you are in Brazil it should work. 

I'm not at my computer so it's complicated for me to look. 

You could do a test with your VHF radio on and your AIS plotter on and see if they both work. 

Tell the coast guard first.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

The way I read it is if you set up in Canada for instance then the device will continue to act like it is in Canada no matter that hiu have moved to say the Caribbean. 

So it will “work” but under Canadian rules in say Grenada.

At least that is what I THINK it means.

I got this idea from the below excerpt article.



[quote[
t’s also possible to test the DSC feature, but before discussing that, let’s have a look at what an AIS MOB DSC alert means in different parts of the world.


> AIS only: Canada, France, Denmark, Latvia
> AIS + DSC Individual Distress Relay call plus group call sent after 30 minutes: USA
> AIS + DSC Individual Distress Relay call only: Germany, Netherlands, United Kingdom
> AIS + DSC Individual Distress Relay, All Ships Distress Alert (manual initiation): All other European countries
> AIS + DSC Individual Distress Relay, All Ships Distress Alert, sent once on AISLink MOB activation and on manual initiation: Rest of the World.


[/quote]










Testing AIS MOB beacons, ACR's DSC feature especially


Given my accidental activation of an AIS MOB beacon a few weeks ago, it seemed like a good time to test beacons again. I hoped to at least see all the major brand multifunction displays properly react to an AIS MOB test transmission, putting up the distinct safety message that I should have seen...



panbo.com


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

hpeer said:


> Mark,
> Been land bound for too long, trying to break free.
> Just now trying to program my AIS MOB.
> 
> ...


I had this problem also. No matter what VPN I used, or where I set the VPN, I just kept being served the zone 1 software. 

For sure you want zone 2 software. Screw regulations and the zone 1 and 3 software crap - this is a safety device and you want it screaming to everyone within earshot - not just your own ship. Have the zone 1 and 3 governments fight you after you have been rescued and are still alive to fight instead of ignoring you in your grave.

The official solution is to contact MarkofSeaLife directly and have him email you the zone 2 software. I tried this and it really works...

Not sure how you missed that these needed to be programmed with your MMSI. While the included instructions are about the worse I've ever seen in any product, that point alone is pretty clear (although absolutely nothing else is).

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

hpeer said:


> The way I read it is if you set up in Canada for instance then the device will continue to act like it is in Canada no matter that hiu have moved to say the Caribbean.
> 
> So it will “work” but under Canadian rules in say Grenada.
> 
> At least that is what I THINK it means.


That's exactly what it means. You want to set it up for "the rest of the world" and thumb your nose at the others.

Really, this is a safety device that only is activated in an emergency and has a range of only a few miles. Why any country would deem it logical to not broadcast to any and all receivers within those few miles is beyond my understanding.

Mark


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Mark, 

OK, thanks. That was what I thought.

But HOW?

i set my VPN Brazil but the program still has me in Zone 1, days which is I presume USA.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

hpeer said:


> But HOW?





colemj said:


> The official solution is to contact MarkofSeaLife directly and have him email you the zone 2 software. I tried this and it really works...


Or check your PM's

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. I've found the Zone 2 Installer on my computer. PM me and I'll email it to you. Or maybe Mark ColeMJ has sent it to you.

Thanks for reminding me, Mark. I'd kinda forgotten I had it there. Age.


Mark


----------



## ChrisBall99 (4 mo ago)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Yes. I've found the Zone 2 Installer on my computer. PM me and I'll email it to you. Or maybe Mark ColeMJ has sent it to you.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me, Mark. I'd kinda forgotten I had it there. Age.
> 
> ...


 Hey guys, new here (like brand new!) trying to track down the Zone 2 installer for my Dad’s Mob1. It baffles me that Canada doesn’t allow it, and I really want to program it for him when he goes offshore soon. If any of you are able to help that would be much appreciated!
Thanks


----------

